# Good Orchid or plant species for a ghost mantis vivarium?



## Deathlok (Jul 29, 2015)

I want to build an 8x8x8 or 8x8x12 exoterra nano vivarium to put a ghost mantis (maybe pair) inside of. What species of plants or orchids would be suitable for that kind of vivarium? I need it to still be suitable for ghost mantids. And how would I plant and care for these plants? All help is appreciated.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jul 29, 2015)

What colors are your ghosts? Can you post pics?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jul 29, 2015)

You said in the other thread that you want to incorporate ferns. Ebony Spleenwort is a good choice. It's small and it doesn't need as much moisture as other ferns.


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> What colors are your ghosts? Can you post pics?


Don't have them yet, will soon. I want to have the vivarium ready for when they reach L5 or L6


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> You said in the other thread that you want to incorporate ferns. Ebony Spleenwort is a good choice. It's small and it doesn't need as much moisture as other ferns.


Thanks for the tip. I'll go look that up right now.


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> You said in the other thread that you want to incorporate ferns. Ebony Spleenwort is a good choice. It's small and it doesn't need as much moisture as other ferns.


Those are absolutely beautiful and perfect! And inexpensive. Do you think I can plant them on a modular cork planter attached to a backdrop? They are on this link http://www.neherpetoculture.com/wood And what do you think of the zoo med cork branches and manzanita branches as a high perch and molting spot?


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

Or could I plant the ferns at the bottom? They claim to like little nooks and crannies


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.neherpetoculture.com/vivariumkits How does this look? Would a CFL be okay for a paradoxa? http://www.neherpetoculture.com/plantpacks I also really like what this 10 gallon vertical plant pack comes with. It has a great variety and includes live moss.


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

And if I had a pair of the same instar that remained well fed, would I need to worry about cannibalism?


----------



## Bloodtkr (Jul 30, 2015)

*Always !*


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jul 30, 2015)

Deathlok said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful and perfect! And inexpensive. Do you think I can plant them on a modular cork planter attached to a backdrop? They are on this link http://www.neherpetoculture.com/wood And what do you think of the zoo med cork branches and manzanita branches as a high perch and molting spot?





Deathlok said:


> Or could I plant the ferns at the bottom? They claim to like little nooks and crannies


They need good drainage so putting the spleenwort in a planter on the backdrop would probably be better.


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

Okay, thanks!  I'll look into getting one or two of them


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jul 30, 2015)

Jewel orchids are an easy orchid to keep in vivariums and terrariums. Most species stay a fairly small size.


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

Ranitomeya said:


> Jewel orchids are an easy orchid to keep in vivariums and terrariums. Most species stay a fairly small size.


I saw some of those and liked them quite a bit, but how would I plant those? Directly in the bottom? Onto cork?


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 30, 2015)

Jewel orchids are terrestrial, so put them on directly on the substrate. Also, you should consider a nice vining to tie everything together.


----------



## Deathlok (Jul 30, 2015)

Alikaren said:


> Jewel orchids are terrestrial, so put them on directly on the substrate. Also, you should consider a nice vining to tie everything together.


What do you mean by vining? Like a vine plant?


----------



## Alikaren (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah. There are lots of them but my favorite vine is Marcgravia species. They grow somewhat slowly, which is a beneficial trait for your small vivarium, and their looks blow everything else out of the water. I think I have 5 species of it, but sorry, I can't give any of it away because currently they're just cuttings that are establishing right now.


----------

